# Can’t use Alexa on fire tablet



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have an Amazon fire HD 8 and I cannot use alexa


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just got it


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Why can't you use it?

Have you also tried the voice activated option?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes and I don’t know I tried holding the home button down but nothing


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you made use of the lots of Alexa help that Amazon has?

Is this your first attempt at using Alexa? (When I got a Fire tablet I was already using Alexa with Echo Dot.) Do you have internet access with the tablet? Does Alexa respond at all?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have never used Alexa and I read something about Alexa not being available in Canada for some reason


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

User55555555587 said:


> Alexa not being available in Canada for some reason


I guess if you are in Canada for some reason that would explain your inability to use Alexa.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

but some people are saying it does work so I guess it is based on tablet


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I cannot help. On that page to which I linked click on "Contact Us" and ask your question in a Chat. You _should_, I think, be able to get an answer that way.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://alexaincanada.ca/how-to-setup-alexa-in-canada/
If the instructions there don't work, click the link that says, join the community, click here.


----------

